# Service Sizing



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

No..


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Would it go off the calculated load of the whole building?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Flex277 said:


> Would it go off the calculated load of the whole building?


IMO, yes it would


----------



## mannelectric08 (Jun 4, 2014)

Because I don't know the exact loads each occupants are going I suspected I will have to consider the max on each service. Thanks again!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Is this a new building or just a service replacement?

You can possibly contact the power company and get a record of the last year or two worth of power consumption for the building. We do that here occasionally.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mannelectric08 said:


> Because I don't know the exact loads each occupants are going I suspected I will have to consider the max on each service. Thanks again!


Makes it awful hard to negotiate a job when there's the _'dunno wut izz gunna be'_ sorts on one side, and a poco looking for a demand load calc on the other....

I've done a few of those commercial jobs that could_ 'rent out to anything with $$$'_ as well

Give it your best guess w/a poco rep .....

~CS~


----------

